# [EVDL] no comment



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wneCRRb0Y5U&feature=related
_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The fact that it moves is pretty impressive.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wneCRRb0Y5U&feature=related



-- 
http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
Storm

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

That is just too funny. Got a good laugh and I was impressed that it 
actually moved the vehicle.

Pete : )





> Grant Schaefer wrote:
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wneCRRb0Y5U&feature=related
> > _______________________________________________
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Would have moved faster if he'd used a DeWalt. 



> storm connors wrote:
> 
> > The fact that it moves is pretty impressive.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Haha. I should try that with my deWalt and a subaru without an engine
that I have sitting around... might be easier than pushing it around
the shop  As a practical EV..... hmmm, dunno...

Z

On Wed, Apr 8, 2009 at 8:19 AM, Jon Bishop
<[email protected]> wrote:
> Would have moved faster if he'd used a DeWalt. 
>
>


> storm connors wrote:
> >
> >> The fact that it moves is pretty impressive.
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "storm connors" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Tuesday, April 07, 2009 12:09 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] no comment


> The fact that it moves is pretty impressive.
>
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wneCRRb0Y5U&feature=related
>
Well, through the "magic" of gear reduction, big deal! I have PUSHED RR 
passenger cars, on leval track, ONE at a time!Using locomotives ,MUCH 
easier! I was able to maintain a decent schedule even UPHILL!I think he'd 
get a ticket on the Turnpike, though! Driving distracted as well as blocking 
traffic? IF he had a bigger garage he MIGHT have made it to walking speed?If 
you go in a pit under a PCC Trolley car and turn the motor drive shaft by 
HAND you CAN move the car, WITH the brakes off.! All 18 tons of it! SO?? 
Done that at the Trolley Museum!They, too, run better, as intended? Think 
Market Street in SF CA.
>
> -- 
> http://www.austinev.org/evalbum/1059
> http://stormselectric.blogspot.com/
> Storm
>
> _______________________________________________
> General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
> Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
> Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
> Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
> 

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

